# e-caller



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I have a foxpro Fury 2. It's a nice caller with plenty of sounds and volume. I also have a TOA speaker that I can add to it for more volume if I feel it necessary. I've used it twice on really windy days.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Well I have a Fox Pro Scorpion, which I also have a TOA speaker. IMO the best e-caller out there if you hand call. It holds 200 sounds, can attach 2 external speakers plus the internal speaker can be switched off or left on. The remote has 4 presets, which for me is plenty and with its size it fits in just about any coat pocket. I also have a Johnny Stewart Gallows. It is brand new, traded a scope for it and somehow it got damaged in the shipping process but when I called Hunters Specialties, they said the call was under warranty even though I wasnt the original buyer and sent me a brand new unit. It has all the bells and whistles, GPS, and I think it has 10-12 presets. Very nice backlight on screen (yellow) so easy to read sounds. Will play 2 sounds at once. Here is a link for it, I might sell it, CHEAP !!!

http://hunterspecialties.shptron.com/p/johnny-stewart-gallows-electronic-game-caller/electronic-calls?pp=12


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I have a FoxPro Crossfire, I am happy with it. It has plenty of features, foxbang, foxcast and foxfade. 75 pre-loaded sounds, 500 sound capacity, 10 custom presets. You can custom design your own stands, choose your own sounds, volume changes, set it to silence between sounds etc. Enough features to keep you entertained for a long time. The call Ed has will get the job done... Edited by azpredatorhunter... I had posted a website for ecaller reviews, the guy who tested numerous callers, no longer is doing it due to the investment cost and loss of interest. sorry.


----------



## bugsanddaffy331 (Sep 21, 2015)

I bought a ICOtec 300 when I started out because it was cheap, thinking I would upgrade if I stayed with it. It's done a good job so far. When it breaks I will probably go with something that has the decoy and speaker all in one. They're on amazon for $79.

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Use caution. Many of those less expensive units sound poor. Do you have a link to the $79 unit.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

+1 on that Don. I have an older Primos Power Dog I wouldn't sell it to anyone... I especially don't want to hear Short complaining how it scares away the coyotes..lol sorry Short, it's for your own good.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

I've got the ico tec gc500 and it has been great good sound and you can program you own mp3 or wav sounds on it ico tec has a bunch of free sounds also for their callers and mfk game calls hooked up with them afew weeks ago and they have sounds too I almost bought a foxpro scorpion but I got a great deal on the ico tec from fr3d b3ar on here good luck hope you get a caller soon


----------



## Deadshotjonny (Jan 20, 2013)

I have a FoxPro wildfire 2. The cheapest of the foxpros. Love it. I use to have a primos turbo dogg, it was nice, but recommend a fox pro. I've used the high end fox pros and they have everything that you could possibly want. I'm not tech savy at all tho, so I just like a call and that's simple.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Any FoxPro model and second Icotec. Both have excellent customer service as well. Surprisingly the Icotec is a good call for being so cheap in price


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I like it with the ol' boy back.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks fellas !


----------

